# Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?



## adler93 (16. September 2008)

*Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

Hallo,
da mir meine Standard Thermaltake 92mm Lüfter zu laut sind , wollte ich euch mal fragen wie ich die auf 7 oder 5 Volt drosseln kann. (Ja, ich habe google schon benutzt aber mit den Bildern komme ich eher weniger zurecht). Ich weiß nur das ein Lüfter vier Kabel hat. Kann das mal einer gut erklären wie man das macht (am besten mit Bilder). Und denkt ihr das 5 Volt für den Lüfter reichen um anzulaufen oder sind das zu wenig und ich sollte ihn erstmal auf 7 Volt drosseln?
Grüße
adler93


----------



## GoZoU (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*



			
				Meisterkuehler.de schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich kann man die Drehzahl und das Geräuschaufkommen eines Lüfters über das Reduzieren der Versorgungsspannung erreichen. Diverse Lüfter werden mit einem Drehpotentiometer angeboten und lassen sich derart recht einfach regeln. Daneben bietet der Markt Lüftersteuerungen in den verschiedensten Preissegmenten an und erlauben das Betreiben mehrerer Lüfter an genannter Steuerung. Die billigste Lösung bietet das Netzteil selbst, die 4-poligen Steckverbinder zum Anschluss der Laufwerke. Ein solcher Stecker liefert 12 Volt (gelb), 5 Volt (rot) und 2x Masse (schwarz). Ein Lüfter kann somit durch die entsprechende Verbindung auf 12 Volt, auf 5 Volt und über die sogenannte Potentialausgleichsspannung auf 7 Volt betrieben werden (Differenz 12 Volt - 5 Volt). Die unten gezeigten Grafiken verdeutlichen die möglichen Anschlussschemata.
> Vorsicht! Viele Lüfter laufen auf 5 Volt nicht mehr an, bitte unbedingt und gewissenhaft testen!
> 
> Spannungsbelegung und farbliche Kennzeichnung eines 4Pin-Molex-Steckers:
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild: Meisterkuehler.de)

So gehts 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## adler93 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

ähm, auf dem einen Bild werden aus 4 Kabeln dann plötzlich zwei das verstehe ich ja nicht. Und wo ist Plus und Minus es gibt doch nur 5V, 2x Masse und 12V ? . Denkst du das mein Lüfter mit 5 Volt noch anläuft ?


----------



## GoZoU (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

Keine Ahnung ob dein Lüfter das macht. Lies doch bitte den Text dazu, ist alles erklärt. Als ich meine Lüfter drosseln wollte habe ich es nach der Anleitung oben gemacht, sollte bei dir also auch hinhauen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Medina (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

Die 2 Kabel sind die, die zum Lüfter gehen


----------



## dot (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

Rot + Schwarz = 5V
Rot + Gelb = 7V (12V - 5V)

Dein Luefter benoetigt zum wirklichen "Laufen" auch nur 2 Kabel. Der Rest ist afaik fuer eine Softwaresteuerung. Von daher wuerde ich da erst einmal ansetzten, ob man den nicht per Software regeln kann.


----------



## adler93 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

@ Gozou (geiler Name)
den Text habe ich schon gelesen den gabs auch bei google^^, trotzdem thx
@dot
Ne, kann man nicht der ist ja nicht am Mobo angeschloßen. Also verbinde ich jetzt einfach das Rote Kabel mit dem Gelben Kabel uns schon habe ich 7Volt (das ist ja einfacher als ich gedacht habe^^)


----------



## GoZoU (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*



adler93 schrieb:


> @ Gozou (geiler Name)
> den Text habe ich schon gelesen den gabs auch bei google^^, trotzdem thx



Danke^^



adler93 schrieb:


> Also verbinde ich jetzt einfach das Rote Kabel mit dem Gelben Kabel uns schon habe ich 7Volt (das ist ja einfacher als ich gedacht habe^^)



Steht doch *fast* genau so im Text  .... du musst den schwarzen vom Lüfter auf rot legen!

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## adler93 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

Ich werde es jetzt mal testen und einen Lüfter rausholen und das machen, wenn er kaputt geht ist auch nicht tragisch sind ja "eh" nur die Standard Lüfter^^ die sehr laut sind.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

Bevor du irgendwas zerschnippelst-wie siehts denn mit Mainboardsteuerung aus ?
Dein ConroeXfire sollte doch zumindest den CPU-Lüfter steuern können.
Edit:
Ich glaub ich hab da was falsch verstanden.
Einfach nicht beachten.


----------



## adler93 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

Ich habe jetzt mal einen Pin rausgemacht (den roten), ist es egal an welcher Seite ich den rausmache ?

EDIT: So Leute ich glaube ich habe es geschafft, ich habe bei dem einen Lüfter einfach das rote Kabel rausgemacht und dort dann das gelbe rein gemacht! Bei dem anderen Lüfter habe ich auch das rote rausgemacht oder so iwie. aber beide laufen noch. Bloss einer von beiden läuft sehr langsam man sieht fast die Drehungen^^. Ich glaube jetzt läuft einer auf 5Volt und einer auf 7Volt, oder ?


----------



## Shibi (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

Ähhhh, schwer zu sagen nach deiner beschreibung 
Wenn sie dir leise genug laufen, ist das eigentlich egal, du msust nurnoch schauen ob die Kühlleistung stimmt. ansonsten aknsnt du dir eine billige Lüftersteuerung kaufen, einen Drehpoti gibts ab ca. 2€. Eine billige Steuerung kostet ca. 10€.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Rico-3000 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

so das war alles sehr hilfreich hier... Alle vier 120mm Laufen jetzt mit 5Volt, und das wunderbar...


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

Endlich einer der den Sinn der Sufu verstanden hat.


----------



## Nickles (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

Thread schliessen weil:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/34068-how-wie-bastel-ich-mir-einen-12v-auf-7-5-volt-adapter-fuer-gehaeuseluefter.html

Es kann doch nicht sein dass hier Leute sich für ein HowTo abmühen und dann sowas


----------



## Rico-3000 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Thread schliessen weil:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...uf-7-5-volt-adapter-fuer-gehaeuseluefter.html
> 
> Es kann doch nicht sein dass hier Leute sich für ein HowTo abmühen und dann sowas



Sorry nix gegen Dich, aber ich finde dieses HowTo besser als das verlinkte...


----------



## SlimShady99 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*



Rico-3000 schrieb:


> Sorry nix gegen Dich, aber ich finde dieses HowTo besser als das verlinkte...


dann sach mir pls was ich besser machen soll...(is mein How-to^^)
Bei meinem How-to hast du immerhin noch den Vorteil, dass du nichts am Lüfter direkt zerschnippeln musst, was afaik einen Garantieverlust hervorruft.


----------



## Rico-3000 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*



SlimShady99 schrieb:


> dann sach mir pls was ich besser machen soll...(is mein How-to^^)



Ich persöhnloch brauch eine möglichst kurze Bastelanleitungen... So wie diese hier... Deine ist mir einfach zu "lang"... Dein HowTo erklärt auch alles, ist mir aber durch die großen bilder zu unübersichtlich... 
Es gibt auch leute die dein HowTo bevorzugen... Ich bevorzuge halt dieses hier... Jeder soll halt das nehmen was er für besser hält...

Wie gesagt: Ist nicht böse gemeint...


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

Bei 7V geht aber die Drehzahlüberwachung nicht bzw die sollte man nicht benutzen, da hier Masse am Lüfter benötigt wird, was man aber nicht (mehr) hat...


----------



## SlimShady99 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

k, ich hab eben versucht es so leicht verständlich und ausführlich wie möglich zu machen. is aber gut zu wissen, evtl. mach ich noch ne kurze Version...


----------



## Rico-3000 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*



SlimShady99 schrieb:


> k, ich hab eben versucht es so leicht verständlich und ausführlich wie möglich zu machen. is aber gut zu wissen, evtl. mach ich noch ne kurze Version...



Habe schon in vielen beiträgen gesehen das man die Bilder "verstecken" kann... Also das die nur zusehen sind wenn man den entsprechenden Butten dafür anklickt... vieleicht hilft das ja schon, um es übersichtlicher zu machen... 
Und vieleicht solltest du das Zweite Bild vom 7Volt Adapter ein bißchen heller machen... das ist schlecht zu erkennen...  Finde ich...


----------



## amdintel (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau das würde ich nicht machen , weil...
wenn du eines Tages den PC mal umbaust oder aufrüstest  und vergessen hast, 
das mit dem Lüfter , jagste,  dir die komplette HW damit hoch , 
ich würde den Lüften lieber komplett aus tauschen  und 
lieber gegen einen , der eine eingebaute Temperatur Reglung hat tauschen ,
ein Neuer leiserer  Lüfter koste ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt .


----------



## Rico-3000 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> genau das würde ich nicht machen , weil...
> wenn du eines Tages den PC mal umbaust oder aufrüstest  und vergessen hast,
> das mit dem Lüfter , jagste,  dir die komplette HW damit hoch ,
> ich würde den Lüften lieber komplett aus tauschen  und
> lieber gegen einen , der eine eingebaute Temperatur Reglung hat austauschen .



Warum sollte ich mir damit die ganze HW schrotten Versteh ich nicht...


----------



## amdintel (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

wenn du eines Tages mal an diesen Anschluss z.b. ein DVD LW oder andere HW anschließt und nicht genau gekuck hast, bekommt die 
5 Volt Leitung 12 Volt und die 12 Volt Leitung 5 Volt  , das angeschlosse.
Geräte dahinter, sind danach garantiert hin ,
 Lüfter tausch finde ich sinnvoller.


----------



## Rico-3000 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> wenn du eines Tages mal an diesen Anschluss z.b. ein DVD LW oder andere HW anschließt und nicht genau gekuck hast, bekommt die
> 5 Volt Leitung 12 Volt und die 12 Volt Leitung 5 Volt  , das angeschlosse.
> Geräte dahinter, sind danach garantiert hin ,
> Lüfter tausch finde ich sinnvoller.



Achso meinst du... Du änderst das ja nur am Lüfterstecker um... Nicht an den Steckern die Von NT kommen... und an die Lüfterstecker selber kannst du ja ausser den lüftern nix weiter anschliessen...


----------



## amdintel (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

ich weis nicht, es kommt auf dem PC an, 
wie heiß der wird,  wenn der Lüfter generell gedrosselt wird, 
kann der nicht mehr so viel Luft bei Hitze absaugen, 
wenn der  Lüfter eine eigene Reglung hat, dann ist der immer schön leise und macht
 nur dann etwas Krach, wenn der PC zu warm wird und hat dann einen bessere Entlüftung.


----------



## Rico-3000 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> ich weis nicht, es kommt auf dem PC an,
> wie heiß der wird,  wenn der Lüfter generell gedrosselt wird,
> kann der nicht mehr so viel Luft bei Hitze absaugen,
> wenn der  Lüfter eine eigene Reglung hat, dann ist der immer schön leise und macht
> nur dann etwas Krach, wenn der PC zu warm wird und hat dann einen bessere Entlüftung.



hier mal meine Temps im Leerlauf... Und unter last... einmal Graka und einmal CPU...


----------



## amdintel (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

bis jetzt die Grafik hier geladen wird, dauert mir ehrlich gesagt zu lange, mal ein kleiner Tipp zu der Sache Temperatur , wir haben jetzt Winter , im Sommer sieht das etwas anderes aus, wenn es z.b. bei dir im Zimmer über 30c sind und du z.b. mit dem PC mal 4 Stunden durch zockst ,  die Divergenz von sagen wir mal 22 c zu 30 x (8 c- 10 c ) musste ca. immer dazu rechnen ? 
Die Luft ist im Sommer dicker als im Winter , was bedeutet, das der Kühl Effekt im Sommer etwas schlechter ist als im Winter , bekannt verteil sich dicke Luft schlechter als dünne .


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*

@ amdintel: wat es gibt dicke und dünne Luft^^, 
von wegen der Staubbelastung und Pollen, oder wie?
@SlimShady99: deine Anleitung ist gut und verständlich! 
habs ja auch hinbekommen


----------



## Rico-3000 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie drossele ich einen Lüfter auf 7 bzw. 5 Volt ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> bis jetzt die Grafik hier geladen wird, dauert mir ehrlich gesagt zu lange, mal ein kleiner Tipp zu der Sache Temperatur , wir haben jetzt Winter , im Sommer sieht das etwas anderes aus, wenn es z.b. bei dir im Zimmer über 30c sind und du z.b. mit dem PC mal 4 Stunden durch zockst ,  die Divergenz von sagen wir mal 22 c zu 30 x (8 c- 10 c ) musste ca. immer dazu rechnen ?
> Die Luft ist im Sommer dicker als im Winter , was bedeutet, das der Kühl Effekt im Sommer etwas schlechter ist als im Winter , bekannt verteil sich dicke Luft schlechter als dünne .



Dicke Luft habe ich zu Hause nur wenn ich mir neue Teile fürn Rechner kaufen will... 

Na das es in meinem Computerzimmer im sommer wärmer ist, ist mir schon klar... habe jetzt im Winter ca.22 - 24° C. Im Sommer sind es dann mal 30° oder mehr... aber da läuft der Rechner auch nicht 20std. am Tag... >Und auch nicht mit den Taktungen...


----------

